# Camelbak HAWG £49.99 + £1.99 p&p



## john59 (11 Oct 2007)

For anyone interested ‘Rush Extreme Sports’ are doing the ‘Camelbak HAWG’ for £49.99 + £1.99 p&p. I’ve just received the brown version from them, which seems to be out of stock now. But they have the black version in stock when I last looked.

http://www.rushextremesports.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b54s52p3049


John


----------



## bonj2 (11 Oct 2007)

you're paying for the brand name with camelbaks - much cheaper unbranded versions are in decathlon are just as good.


----------



## john59 (11 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> you're paying for the brand name with camelbaks - much cheaper unbranded versions are in decathlon are just as good.



Unfortunately Decathlon doesn’t do mail order so you have to be within store distance.

John


----------



## alfablue (12 Oct 2007)

Camelbak do have some good design features, like the bite valve and the bladder opening, the bags themselves are also very well designed.


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Oct 2007)

Camelbak make great bags tbh. 
I've got two Mules and they really are very good. lots of features that really make them stand out from the 'other' brands


----------



## mondobongo (12 Nov 2007)

Camelbak have the design bang on and the best bladder by far, Decathlons lasted 3 rides before developing an annoying drip. Had a Mule for a couple of years with no problems only switched to a Hawg because wanted more storage space and you could take the kitchen sink with you in one of those. Thats a good price they are offering them at.


----------



## mondobongo (12 Nov 2007)

Sheesh you must be shattered.


----------

